# Ash Vac Attachment (Sawdust intermediate collector ?)



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don,
Looks good, but as you say rather small capacity.
You might want to use your influence and have a chat with James Dyson who lives quite near to you. Perhaps he could design a woodworking unit that works better than the ones currently available. Could be a good seller.


----------



## donjohn24

Roger, I think you over-estimate my standing in the local community  but anyway, I think perhaps that the economies of scale in the woodworking market would not be large enough for Mr Dyson's interest to be piqued!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Don 
I have thought of one of those ach units myself as a maybee idea 
on top of a bigger trashcan using a funnel inside and 90 degree albow like Steliarts project 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/44216
we can get them in DIY stores and socalled wood stores (only pine and other construction things)
here in Denmark

Dennis


----------



## ghudspeth

Re: Aldi

After living in Germany for two years and shopping at Aldi every week (they have the best cheap Spanish Rioja I've ever tasted), I was surprised to find an Aldi in Lawrence, Kansas, and Memphis, Tennessee, upon returning to the States. Unfortunately, they don't carry the Rioja here, or any of the same products as they do in Europe. Whereas the stores in Germany carried no-name products of exceptional quality at discount prices, the stores in America carry no-name products of low to mediocre quality that aren't worth the discounted prices. This is one area I feel the company has screwed up in our market. So, although, there may be an Aldi close to American Lumberjocks, the chances of them having Ash Vac is probably quite slim.


----------

